# mod_rewrite Funktionen kombinieren



## gulo92 (15. März 2012)

Hi,

ich habe ein mod_rewrite in meiner *.htaccess im Stil von:


```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule ^(.*)/(.*)/(.*).html$ details.php?wert1=$1&wert2=$2&wert3=$3 [QSA]
```
Jetzt würde ich gern noch hinzufügen, dass bei Eingabe von der URL ohne www. eine Weiterleitung auf http://www.URL.de erfolgt. Wie kombiniere ich das?
Mein Ansatz war folgender, aber er funktioniert leider nicht.


```
RewriteEngine on
rewritecond %{http_host} !^www\.url\.de$ [NC]
rewriterule ^(.*)$ http://www.url.de/$1 [L,R=301]
RewriteRule ^(.*)/(.*)/(.*).html$ details.php?wert1=$1&wert2=$2&wert3=$3 [QSA]
```

Also einzeln funktioniert es jeweils, aber in Kombination leider nicht ... Danke


----------

